# Neighbor planted tree in front of dish



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

We need our dish relocated to another position in our yard. Anyone know what D*'s policy is as far as this? 

We have a crotchety old neighbor that didn't like it when we had our dish installed last fall. The installer placed it close to the fence on the edge of our yard. She threatened to plant a big tree in front of it, so she "wouldn't have to look at it". Well she finally followed through and now our signal strengths dropped into the 50's and 60's -- its only going to drop more as it grows and gets covered in snow.
We pay for the protection plan -- so previous technician visits have been free. Should we expect to pay anything extra to have the dish moved?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder how many trees she will plant before ends?

Call DirecTV and ask. But I would only tell them that you have a neighbors tree blocking the signal, not that it was planted there intentionally to do so.

Carl


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Ever heard of Roundup??


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

mikewsu said:


> We need our dish relocated to another position in our yard. Anyone know what D*'s policy is as far as this?
> 
> We have a crotchety old neighbor that didn't like it when we had our dish installed last fall. She threatened to plant a big tree in front of it, so she "wouldn't have to look at it". Well she finally followed through and now our signal strengths dropped into the 50's and 60's.
> 
> We pay for the protection plan -- so previous technician visits have been free. Can we expect to pay anything extra to have the dish moved?


you will have to pay for a relocate. sorry. 
BTW, is the dish close to her property or what. She seems like a rather nasty crab.


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> Ever heard of Roundup??


That's what the wife suggested..


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I wonder how many trees she will plant before ends?
> 
> Call DirecTV and ask. But I would only tell them that you have a neighbors tree blocking the signal, not that it was planted there intentionally to do so.
> 
> Carl


I'd tell them the whole thing and hope a CSR takes pity on you. That dried up old harridan next door might also need a lesson in the law of "nuisance" . . . (yes, it's a real topic).

Stories like that make me glad of a couple things: first, I live in a relatively southern latitude, giving me a nice high look-angle to the sats. Second, that where my dish is located, no one can conceivably plant or build anything to interfere with my line of sight.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

relocate the dish and make sure you put the TV on full volume from now on when you're watching...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

mikewsu said:


> We need our dish relocated to another position in our yard. Anyone know what D*'s policy is as far as this?
> 
> We have a crotchety old neighbor that didn't like it when we had our dish installed last fall. The installer placed it close to the fence on the edge of our yard. She threatened to plant a big tree in front of it, so she "wouldn't have to look at it". Well she finally followed through and now our signal strengths dropped into the 50's and 60's -- its only going to drop more as it grows and gets covered in snow.
> We pay for the protection plan -- so previous technician visits have been free. Should we expect to pay anything extra to have the dish moved?


do you live in an area where there is a fair amount of water/

if so, plant some elephant ear bamboo right near the property lone. the old crabby lady will bless your name forever after


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Ever heard of Roundup??


A few gallons of it - that's what i was thinkn


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Gasoline and a Match!
NO just kidding can you put you Dish on your roof or deck or some other location thats higher up?
That would be the best sound advice i could give you.
Back 5 years ago my next door neighbor had E*(BARFING) installed and their dish on a pole close to my property line.They sold the house a few months ago and the new neighbors went with cable they didnt want the dish here so i helped him remove it!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I would get super crabby with the neighbor and if even one leaf blows into your yard, I would burn it, (after putting it back in the tree )


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Any branches that cross the property line will be fair game. I predict one very lopsided tree.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

AirRocker said:


>


and the trees are all kept equal now with hatchet, Axe, and Saw.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> and the trees are all kept equal now with hatchet, Axe, and Saw.


I know that song fellow RUSH Fan 
Great Halloween prank cut the tree!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Does your town/city have a mediation program? I used to be a trained voulenteer mediator in Beaverton, OR. The program was wildly successful.

Something like what you're experiencing is typical. You'd be amazed how many of these things can be solved by non-binding mediation.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jimmyv2000 said:


> I know that song fellow RUSH Fan
> Great Halloween prank cut the tree!


wrap the tree from root to crown in TP, make it a mummy tree


----------



## shovelhd (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Since there's nothing physically wrong with the equipment, you'll probably have to pay the relocate charge (usually $49).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You could always give her something else to plant a tree in front of, and you could pick one up on the cheap...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I am sure there is a BUD/tree joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Jared701 (Sep 9, 2008)

mikewsu said:


> We need our dish relocated to another position in our yard. Anyone know what D*'s policy is as far as this?
> 
> We have a crotchety old neighbor that didn't like it when we had our dish installed last fall. The installer placed it close to the fence on the edge of our yard. She threatened to plant a big tree in front of it, so she "wouldn't have to look at it". Well she finally followed through and now our signal strengths dropped into the 50's and 60's -- its only going to drop more as it grows and gets covered in snow.
> We pay for the protection plan -- so previous technician visits have been free. Should we expect to pay anything extra to have the dish moved?


Did you even tell her that would block the signal? She may just think she's blocking herself from seeing it and that it won't affect your reception...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> You could always give her something else to plant a tree in front of, and you could pick one up on the cheap...


if you tip one of those things straight up, they make great leaf holders or sometimes fire pits


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm sure you can get old single LNB dishes pretty cheap. I'd go buy a bunch of fence posts, line them all up near her property line, and put a dish on each one. She'll never know which one is the real one. You may need to attach some coax to each one to make it convincing.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

DarinC said:


> I'm sure you can get old single LNB dishes pretty cheap. I'd go buy a bunch of fence posts, line them all up near her property line, and put a dish on each one. She'll never know which one is the real one. You may need to attach some coax to each one to make it convincing.


+1 but aim them all in different directions


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I'm sure you can get old single LNB dishes pretty cheap. I'd go buy a bunch of fence posts, line them all up near her property line, and put a dish on each one. She'll never know which one is the real one. You may need to attach some coax to each one to make it convincing.


:lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

It costs $50 to have DirecTV move a dish...just pay it and save yourself the headache.


----------



## DarekP (Feb 2, 2008)

You can have a little farm


----------



## donjuan2007 (Mar 7, 2007)

If is me I will keep that dish in there and buy another one and relocate the cables, but I will never relocate the dish, will leave there for years.



DarekP said:


> You can have a little farm
> View attachment 16109


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

donjuan2007 said:


> If is me I will keep that dish in there and buy another one and relocate the cables, but I will never relocate the dish, will leave there for years.


get a new dish and pole, just move it randomly around the yard

everytime you move the dish, the old harridan will plant a new tree, just move the dummy dish, and soon she will have a whole forest.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Check you local code. Many municipalities have laws on the books regarding a neighbors right to block sunlight into your property. Knowing that sunlight/sat signal use a similar path may mean a zoning violation!


----------



## Geekzilla (Jun 10, 2007)

My neighbor used to put leaves/yard waste in my mailbox from the area in between our houses. They denied it, even though I saw them do it once. One day I reached my limit and decided to get even. From that day on if I found anything in my mailbox (other than mail) I totally lit up the side of my house next to theirs, paying attention to aim lights directly into their windows. I would leave them on for a few days straight. After a couple of stretches of what I liked to call "Bright Nights" they got the hint and never messed with my mailbox again.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

mikewsu said:


> That's what the wife suggested..


When it dies from the round-up tell her it was probably the radiation from the dish. Then stare at her for a very long time.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Copper Sulfate is your friend


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

So we have all these ideas on how to misstreat your neighbors now. We sure have advanced alot on DBSTALK. Haven't we?? Everyone in the world does not care about a satelitte dish. Just get over it and pay the $ 50 to move it. Treating a neighbor badly is not the answer.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

armophob said:


> When it dies from the round-up tell her it was probably the radiation from the dish. Then stare at her for a very long time.


:lol:


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Dave said:


> Treating a neighbor badly is not the answer.


Did no one teach you the golden rule as a child? Do unto others as they have done unto you?


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

armophob said:


> When it dies from the round-up tell her it was probably the radiation from the dish. Then stare at her for a very long time.





Dave said:


> So we have all these ideas on how to misstreat your neighbors now. We sure have advanced alot on DBSTALK. Haven't we?? Everyone in the world does not care about a satelitte dish. Just get over it and pay the $ 50 to move it. Treating a neighbor badly is not the answer.


I'm sure Dave is right. 
However, rotten scoundrel that I evidently am, I find that armophob's suggestion has a certain appeal ;-)


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

Dave said:


> So we have all these ideas on how to misstreat your neighbors now. We sure have advanced alot on DBSTALK. Haven't we?? Everyone in the world does not care about a satelitte dish. Just get over it and pay the $ 50 to move it. Treating a neighbor badly is not the answer.


But, sometimes when it happens to a jerk, it sure feels good.:feelbette


----------



## MattDL (Aug 18, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great thread


----------



## ukrobbie (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL at all the creative suggestions...!! I feel very fortunate to have "neighborly" neighbors...


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Get an old 12 foot C band dish and let here look at that.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DarekP said:


> You can have a little farm
> View attachment 16109


Let's see if she can figure out which is the real dish. :lol:


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

12' pole ought to fix it


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Just how tall is that new tree anyhow?


----------



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

We'll, we hate to see you drop D* for cable (if it's available in your area). Probably get a digtal-to-analog box or two for Digital OTA. 

It's not good to have bad neighbors planting a tree in their yard where it can block your reception.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Shotgun works great no trespassing, on the tree not the neighbor.


----------



## inourgrave (Jan 5, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> Ever heard of Roundup??


Antifreeze, its much cheaper.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> and the trees are all kept equal now with hatchet, Axe, and Saw.


ROFLMAO :rolling: !rolling


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope you can find a better angle to get your signal long-term. If the tree lives :lol:, its only to grow taller and wider making getting a signal harder.


----------



## nyelton (Sep 4, 2008)

mikewsu said:


> We need our dish relocated to another position in our yard. Anyone know what D*'s policy is as far as this?
> 
> We have a crotchety old neighbor that didn't like it when we had our dish installed last fall. The installer placed it close to the fence on the edge of our yard. She threatened to plant a big tree in front of it, so she "wouldn't have to look at it". Well she finally followed through and now our signal strengths dropped into the 50's and 60's -- its only going to drop more as it grows and gets covered in snow.
> We pay for the protection plan -- so previous technician visits have been free. Should we expect to pay anything extra to have the dish moved?


I'm not familiar with the protection plan, but what would happen if you just played dumb and called to report that your signal strengths are low and that you need someone to take a look?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Dave said:


> So we have all these ideas on how to misstreat your neighbors now. We sure have advanced alot on DBSTALK. Haven't we?? Everyone in the world does not care about a satelitte dish. Just get over it and pay the $ 50 to move it. Treating a neighbor badly is not the answer.


I think people are just have a little fun! I am sure the OP knows that and is completely aware that something deliberate and harmful could have serious legal ramifications.

The best thing for the OP to do is pay the $50 and have the dish moved and then give his neighbor a plate of cookies at Christmas (no tricks) and wish her a Merry Christmas and say nothing more.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

it seems to me that it wouldn't be the best move for you to do anything bad to the tree or the neighbor. moving the dish would be the way to go. other than tempting your neighbor with a few bucks in a sort of bribe, or telling them their tree is hurting your signal, i suggest you become very very familiar with the zoning laws and property lines of your area. there are LOTS of little laws out there on the books that 99% of people don't know about. it would be a shame if a little birdie were to mention to the authorities that your neighbor was breaking one of those laws (perhaps parking on the street, placement of trees or other landscaping in their yard, location of mailbox, perhaps leaf burning in the wrong time of year), so perhaps you can use that to get the neighbor to see the error of their ways and just leave you alone about your dish.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Or, you could just knock on her door and b*tch slap her.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

copper nail. Copper nail is not what plants crave. will kill tree discression. lol

I also liked the idea of trimming the tree when it grows over the fence. You could also be like a ninja and bore a hole in the tree and fill it with ice cream salt.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

mikewsu said:


> We need our dish relocated to another position in our yard. Anyone know what D*'s policy is as far as this?
> 
> We have a crotchety old neighbor that didn't like it when we had our dish installed last fall. The installer placed it close to the fence on the edge of our yard. She threatened to plant a big tree in front of it, so she "wouldn't have to look at it". Well she finally followed through and now our signal strengths dropped into the 50's and 60's -- its only going to drop more as it grows and gets covered in snow.
> We pay for the protection plan -- so previous technician visits have been free. Should we expect to pay anything extra to have the dish moved?


Do yourself a favor and check your deed and the plat layout and see if there is an easement. I suspect between the two properties there is and there is likely a legal posture on dealing with your neighbor due to the easement. Your antenna is captured under many regulations and laws...I bet you can get her to take the tree down legally if you have an easement.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

DarinC said:


> Or, you could just knock on her door and b*tch slap her.


Wonder if the OP will be allowed to have his dish installed at the county lock-up


----------



## SebastianBlack (Oct 9, 2007)

this reminds me of a Sopranos episode. Tony has his guys go to the lake house and play Dean Martin from his yacht.

You might have to pay for another pole mount....btw


----------



## Bronco70 (May 14, 2008)

SebastianBlack said:


> this reminds me of a Sopranos episode. Tony has his guys go to the lake house and play Dean Martin from his yacht.
> 
> You might have to pay for another pole mount....btw


Yea, but change it to really nasty rap.

Can't believe what is allowed around here. Funny stuff though.

Joe


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I had a similar situation. I moved my dish, and kept the goodwill with the neighbors. No television is worth having enemies living next door to you.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe it's time for a new family pet.

May I suggest a Beaver. Might just be the answer to your problem. :lol:










Jeff


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

Also, you can't go wrong with a "godfather" approach.

If the neighbor has a horse, just chop its head off, and place it in her bed while she's sleeping. When the neighbor wakes up, she'll see things differently.

If that approach can get Johnny Fontane in a movie, it can surely your neighbor to remove the tree.


Jeff Corleone


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> No television is worth having enemies living next door to you.


I agree with this statement. The old woman next door should have never let her dislike of satellite television affect her actions to make an enemy of her neighbor. 

She launched the first salvo. She is the one whose actions made an enemy. The OP simply put up a dish to watch T.V., which he has a right to do. If she had a problem with it, she could have asked if he could move it. She could have ignored it or she could have realized that it isn't her property and the OP has a right to have that dish on HIS property.

She didn't. She instead used a passive aggressive stance to "make him move it". She has every right to plant a tree on her property, but the main intention was to force the OP to move the dish. Well, she will have succeeded and now she needs to realize the cost of her actions.

I hate passive-aggressive crap like this. These kinds of people need to realize that "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones". The OP needs to make her decision difficult to live with.


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

Crow159 said:


> I agree with this statement. The old woman next door should have never let her dislike of satellite television affect her actions to make an enemy of her neighbor.
> 
> She launched the first salvo. She is the one whose actions made an enemy. The OP simply put up a dish to watch T.V., which he has a right to do. If she had a problem with it, she could have asked if he could move it. She could have ignored it or she could have realized that it isn't her property and the OP has a right to have that dish on HIS property.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Piratefan98 said:


> Also, you can't go wrong with a "godfather" approach.
> 
> If the neighbor has a horse, just chop its head off, and place it in her bed while she's sleeping. When the neighbor wakes up, she'll see things differently.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :beatdeadhorse: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

It's scary how widely you miss my point, and in fact, you don't agree with me at all. 
A kind word, or kind action in turn can turn the situation completely around. Responding in kind only guarantees things remain bad.



Crow159 said:


> I agree with this statement. The old woman next door should have never let her dislike of satellite television affect her actions to make an enemy of her neighbor.
> 
> She launched the first salvo. She is the one whose actions made an enemy. The OP simply put up a dish to watch T.V., which he has a right to do. If she had a problem with it, she could have asked if he could move it. She could have ignored it or she could have realized that it isn't her property and the OP has a right to have that dish on HIS property.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Dave said:


> So we have all these ideas on how to misstreat your neighbors now. We sure have advanced alot on DBSTALK. Haven't we?? Everyone in the world does not care about a satelitte dish. Just get over it and pay the $ 50 to move it. Treating a neighbor badly is not the answer.


You serious Clark?


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> It's scary how widely you miss my point, and in fact, you don't agree with me at all.
> A kind word, or kind action in turn can turn the situation completely around. Responding in kind only guarantees things remain bad.


I know, hence the smiley after the comment. 

My point is though that any action that the OP does is not "starting bad feelings". Bad feelings were already started by the neighbor. Why should she get a pass on what she has done to start the situation. She succeeded, he has to move the dish. Should he now be all smiles and giggles to her after she has wronged him? Should he be nice and happy around her and do favors for someone that went out of her way to deprive him of his ability to place a dish anywhere on his property?

I'm not saying for the OP to go and gut her cat or rape her dog. I'm saying that I would be cold as ice to her. I would no longer overlook certain infractions that I would have before. In other words, I would show her that, due to her actions, she no longer has a nice and helpful neighbor that in a time of need she can turn to for help. Her actions alone have caused this riff. She needs to learn there are consequences to her actions.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd be very sorely tempted to do that too (in fact, I'd probably fail at first), but where would that get you?



Crow159 said:


> I know, hence the smiley after the comment.
> 
> My point is though that any action that the OP does is not "starting bad feelings". Bad feelings were already started by the neighbor. Why should she get a pass on what she has done to start the situation. She succeeded, he has to move the dish. Should he now be all smiles and giggles to her after she has wronged him? Should he be nice and happy around her and do favors for someone that went out of her way to deprive him of his ability to place a dish anywhere on his property?
> 
> I'm not saying for the OP to go and gut her cat or rape her dog. I'm saying that I would be cold as ice to her. I would no longer overlook certain infractions that I would have before. In other words, I would show her that, due to her actions, she no longer has a nice and helpful neighbor that in a time of need she can turn to for help. Her actions alone have caused this riff. She needs to learn there are consequences to her actions.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Crow159 said:


> I know, hence the smiley after the comment.
> 
> My point is though that any action that the OP does is not "starting bad feelings". Bad feelings were already started by the neighbor. Why should she get a pass on what she has done to start the situation. She succeeded, he has to move the dish. Should he now be all smiles and giggles to her after she has wronged him? Should he be nice and happy around her and do favors for someone that went out of her way to deprive him of his ability to place a dish anywhere on his property?


How did she wrong the OP? Doesn't she have the same right to plant a tree anywhere on her property that she likes?

How do you we know that the OP did not start this situation? Maybe he challenged her and she took him up on it? Let's remember, we are only getting a single side of the story. I bet if you went and asked the neighbor, we would get an entirely different story.

I recall a story from when we lived in California and a neighbor asked if he could build a gate and use our driveway for access. We told him "No" and a week later he was out there with his buddies building it anyway. He told me to screw myself and go and do something about it so we went out and had a concrete security pillar installed directly in front of the gate. Was I in the wrong? I don't think so!

The best thing for the OP to do is just move the dish and go on with his life.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

JeffBowser said:


> I'd be very sorely tempted to do that too (in fact, I'd probably fail at first), but where would that get you?


If she wants to dictate what you do on your own property, and you foster that by giving in, where would THAT get you? IF she's doing it intentionally to disable use of the dish, doesn't sound like the type of person I'd be too concerned with going out of my way to make happy.

HOWEVER, there is one fine point here that I'm not sure has been addressed (maybe it has, and I missed it)... did she plant the three there to block its signals, or did she plant the tree there so she wouldn't have to look at the dish? It's possible she doesn't even understand that the tree blocks satellite signals, and she wasn't aware that her actions would negatively affect the OP. So it's worth a conversation to make sure she realizes what she's done. But if she indeed is just trying to make trouble, then F her.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

My sister lives in Oceanside - that's what happens when they cram people that dang close together. Man, some of those places are so close together on such tiny lots, it boggles my mind.



fluffybear said:


> I recall a story from when we lived in California and a neighbor asked if he could build a gate and use our driveway for access. We told him "No" and a week later he was out there with his buddies building it anyway. He told me to screw myself and go and do something about it so we went out and had a concrete security pillar installed directly in front of the gate. Was I in the wrong? I don't think so!
> 
> The best thing for the OP to do is just move the dish and go on with his life.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> How did she wrong the OP? Doesn't she have the same right to plant a tree anywhere on her property that she likes?
> 
> How do you we know that the OP did not start this situation? Maybe he challenged her and she took him up on it? Let's remember, we are only getting a single side of the story. I bet if you went and asked the neighbor, we would get an entirely different story.
> 
> ...


You are right, she has the ability to plant anywhere on her property. I made note of that in my first post in this thread. As described in the OP, she only planted it to get at him. The OP's description is the only data that I have, and thus, the only data that I'm able to use to form my opinion. If the event is as described, then she used a passive aggressive action to force another person to conform to her will.

In your example, you did the exact thing that I would have done. Your neighbor did something to his property that negatively affected your property. The last sentence in your quote says the OP should just move the dish and live with it. Would you have lived with it in your case? You did not just turn the other cheek. You did something in retaliation to an action that your neighbor did. Your situation is different than the OP's, but it is in the same vein.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I take it from the OP, that the neighbor is older. So I would:

1) Move the dish at my expense making sure I placed it where she could still see it, but could not block it, and ;

2) Don't ever do [email protected]#$ for her. Older people tend to need help sometimes to taking the garbage or replace a high light bulb.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Crow159 said:


> The last sentence in your quote says the OP should just move the dish and live with it. Would you have lived with it in your case?


If I were in the same situation as the OP, I would just move the dish and as Herdfan suggested put it somewhere the neighbor can still see it.

My biggest suggestion to the OP is he should learn how to install and align the dish himself. Since he is covered by the protection plan, he can always have DirecTV out to tweak it.

One more thought, go with a threaded pole during the next install, this way if she puts in a new tree, all he has to do is go to home depot and buy another section and he is back in business.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> You could always give her something else to plant a tree in front of, and you could pick one up on the cheap...


Better yet.


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

I tend to agree that there might be more to this story. The neighbor could have a strong aversion to satellite dishes and may feel that the OP started this by intentionally planting a dish where the neighbor could see it. Also, are we sure the OP isn't violating a CC&R with the placement of the dish?

Having a neighbor p*ssed at you is not a good idea. Bad things can happen. Been there. And any attempt to go on the neighbor's property (re: kill the tree, cut down the tree, b*tch slap the neighbor) could be viewed as trespassing, harrassment, or, even, assault. If the OP tried the Round-up approach, it'd have to be a strategically-aimed stream originating from the OP's property.  

However, I do like the idea of planting more dishes. I have an old dual-LNB dish I'd donate. Point them every which way...just like old Dish installations. :lol:


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

mikewsu said:


> She threatened to plant a big tree in front of it, so she "wouldn't have to look at it". Well she finally followed through and now our signal strengths dropped into the 50's and 60's -- its only going to drop more as it grows and gets covered in snow.


I understand her reasoning. Satellite dishes are ugly. I have my own dish located where I cannot see it, the neighbors cannot see it and have also painted it a color to match the house. It is quite possible that this old lady is just taking action to hide the ugly dish from her view without understanding the line of sight needed to receive a signal. Has that technical aspect been explained politely to her? She may not see it as any different than other antennas that do not necessarily "require a clear view of the southern sky". She may not see this any different than if you had placed a bunch of junk cars or pink flamingos in your yard.


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

bb37 said:


> I tend to agree that there might be more to this story. The neighbor could have a strong aversion to satellite dishes and may feel that the OP started this by intentionally planting a dish where the neighbor could see it. Also, are we sure the OP isn't violating a CC&R with the placement of the dish?


There isn't more to the story. It's pretty cut and dry. I didn't leave out any details to sway my story -- since the original purpose of this thread was to determine if D* would charge me to move it, tips on explaining to CSRs and how much.

Obviously moving the dish is the only (legal/ethical) option. However, I did have a few laughs reading these replies!

It's not going to be fun to move it, since it's already pole mounted in concrete. I hope a tech can find a suitable spot to mount it. It's original placement was intentionally picked by the first technician.

*(Any tips on pre-locating a spot besides "Look for the southern sky!"? Roof is concrete shingles so no go, yard is on southern sloping hill with trees. Are tri-pod mounts that reliable?, how about chimney? COSTS? )*


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

txtommy said:


> I understand her reasoning. Satellite dishes are ugly. I have my own dish located where I cannot see it, the neighbors cannot see it and have also painted it a color to match the house. It is quite possible that this old lady is just taking action to hide the ugly dish from her view without understanding the line of sight needed to receive a signal. Has that technical aspect been explained politely to her? She may not see it as any different than other antennas that do not necessarily "require a clear view of the southern sky". She may not see this any different than if you had placed a bunch of junk cars or pink flamingos in your yard.


FWIW, She seemed to understand after I explained this to her during her original "threat".


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

mikewsu said:


> Roof is asphalt shingles so no go


You may have other reasons for not wanting it on your roof, but asphalt shingles shouldn't be one of them. Most roofs are asphalt shingles. That doesn't mean you can't install anything on them.


----------



## mikewsu (Oct 26, 2007)

DarinC said:


> You may have other reasons for not wanting it on your roof, but asphalt shingles shouldn't be one of them. Most roofs are asphalt shingles. That doesn't mean you can't install anything on them.


Sorry I typo'd: *concrete shingles*


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dave said:


> So we have all these ideas on how to misstreat your neighbors now. We sure have advanced alot on DBSTALK. Haven't we?? Everyone in the world does not care about a satelitte dish. Just get over it and pay the $ 50 to move it. Treating a neighbor badly is not the answer.


Isn't she treating her neighbor badly?

Isn't just moving the dish probably going to cause her plant another tree.

Moving the dish may be part of the answer but it's not the whole solution.

_*µß*_


----------



## jenronf (Jul 27, 2007)

A handful of thistle seed discretely thrown over the fence on to her lawn should help to provide some nice ground cover during the summer months, and most importantly, very difficult to eradicate.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I will gladly ship you some Kudzu from Georgia to plant in her yard for its fast growing and would probably cover her entire house before she knew what hit her.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

txtommy said:


> I understand her reasoning. Satellite dishes are ugly. I have my own dish located where I cannot see it, the neighbors cannot see it and have also painted it a color to match the house. It is quite possible that this old lady is just taking action to hide the ugly dish from her view without understanding the line of sight needed to receive a signal. Has that technical aspect been explained politely to her? She may not see it as any different than other antennas that do not necessarily "require a clear view of the southern sky". She may not see this any different than if you had placed a bunch of junk cars or pink flamingos in your yard.


I happen to believe that a Slimline dish is beautiful -- as is a well-bathed baby's posterior (I'm a grandfather). My dish is on a post, out of everyone's sight, and, except in the dead of winter, I go out once in a while and take a look -- just to stare at it. It turns me on (yeah, I'm sick) to look at the LNBs and realize that a microscopic fraction of a microwatt of energy is falling on the dish from geosynchronous orbit, 22,500 miles up in the sky; being shared with millions of others in North America.

Perhaps if the real underpinnings of this tour-de-force in satellite-based microwave technology were explained to the neighbor, her hard, hard heart would melt -- bathed in the light of state-of-the-art science and technology.

Or, the OP could throw rocks through her window.

Stan


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

mikewsu said:


> It's not going to be fun to move it, since it's already pole mounted in concrete. I hope a tech can find a suitable spot to mount it. It's original placement was intentionally picked by the first technician.


I would not move the current pole and add a second in case she moves the first tree and does not plant a second tree.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

mikewsu said:


> It's not going to be fun to move it, since it's already pole mounted in concrete. I hope a tech can find a suitable spot to mount it. It's original placement was intentionally picked by the first technician.
> 
> *(Any tips on pre-locating a spot besides "Look for the southern sky!"? Roof is concrete shingles so no go, yard is on southern sloping hill with trees. Are tri-pod mounts that reliable?, how about chimney? COSTS? )*


http://www.dishpointer.com/

This site has an interactive application that can let you enter your exact street address, zoom in on your property, and use the pointer to help you find a place where you can get a clear line of sight to accomidate all the satellites your system needs to see.

In the satellite selector, scroll down and you'll find the multi-satellite setups, like the DirecTV 5 lnb dish.

Get click-happy when playing with that application.

Like along each line of sight, you can click on a tree to see how many feet up the signal will be at that point, so you can help determine if the signal will be able to go over said tree.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> I will gladly ship you some Kudzu from Georgia to plant in her yard for its fast growing and would probably cover her entire house before she knew what hit her.


Ok thats just insane. I wouldnt wish this crap on anyone.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

What kind of neighbor would plant a tree that would block your satellite?


----------



## SacR32 (Feb 13, 2008)

Send her the bill for the move.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

It sounds like she just doesn't like looking at the dish and blocking the signal was a side effect of planting the tree. Maybe she would consider moving the tree to a spot that would still obscure her view but wouldn't kill the signal.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bruinfever said:


> relocate the dish and make sure you put the TV on full volume from now on when you're watching...


...and be sure to purchase a big tree pruner and if just ONE BRANCH grows over the property line chop it off!!! I hate obnoxious neighbors like that.


----------



## mattw (Sep 28, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> I know that song fellow RUSH Fan
> Great Halloween prank cut the tree!


I think it was sword instead of saw. Saw is quicker though.


----------



## shocky (Oct 23, 2007)

Honestly, I'de sue her. There's clear intent to cause damages to you by the planting of the tree. You have legal ground.


----------



## lamotte (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry to say the best way to handle this is just move it and go on. new pole is best answer


----------



## Bronco70 (May 14, 2008)

Mavrick said:


> I will gladly ship you some Kudzu from Georgia to plant in her yard for its fast growing and would probably cover her entire house before she knew what hit her.


Hey, be careful. That vine planted in his part of the world would take over. The local environmentalists , not knowing the history would declare it an endangered local species if anyone tried to destroy it.

As it spreads across the country there is some hope that a cold Chicago winter will stop it. Does not happen. Finally envelopes the capital building in DC. A 101 year old Senator from a state that used to be part of a whole rises and with full vigor states: We saved the snail darter and we will certainly save..... well


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The right thing to do... option 1... Tell her that its blocking the signal and ask her to keep it trimed in such a way that it doesn't hurt your signal... Cost, none..

Option 2... Pay Directv to move it elsewhere, and hopefully somewhere where another planted tree won't harm your signal... Cost $50

The completely wrong things to do but could be all kinds of fun...

Fill you yard with buds and other sat dishes... And point them all directly at her house....

Spray paint her tree brown when shes out for the day so when she gets home she will think it died....

paint your house fuscia florescent pink...

become parinoid and install flood lights around your house and light up the yard, including hers, 24/7

Regularly let out skunks in her backyard...

Place outdoor speakers that face her house and leave them on... permanently, on rap music... or blue grass.. or maybe rotate between the two...

Take a piece of pipe and pound it into the ground from your property so that it ends under her tree and then fill it with anything and everything that would kill the tree...

Do your yard work at 5 am....

Start having saturday night movies and invite the neighborhood (except for her)over for it... outside in the back yard on a giant screen...

Paint your roof facing her house with a clown face....

The fun you could have... priceless.....


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the neighbour did something undesirable by planting the tree but I don't think she did anything wrong. After all imagine someone telling you where or where not you could plant on your own property.
My approach would be
1. Determine the possible locations to mount the dish.
2. Discuss them with your neighbour...friendly like.
3. Allow her, as long as all the locations are acceptable, to be part of the decision making process.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

When they are not at home take a bucket of water and put lots of salt in it and sprinkle it around the roots and Lo & Behold That Sucker Will Die and if they plant another tree there it will die because of the salt!!!

Don't ask me how I know!!! LOL!!!

RoundUp will kill weeds & grass but it will not kill a Tree because I have had several SweetGum trees taken out but some of the roots remain and they sprout up and I put Roundup on them and it does nothing!!! Too hearty!!!


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to say, some of the responses on this thread sadden me. People have the right to plant trees where they want on their own property. Yes, it's not the neighborly thing to do if the intent was to obstruct the signal, but the lady is completely within her rights to do so.

Killing the tree would be completely wrong, and almost certainly illegal.

I would look at options away from the property line, where line of sight could not be compromised by trees on the neighboring property.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Bronco70 said:


> Hey, be careful. That vine planted in his part of the world would take over. The local environmentalists , not knowing the history would declare it an endangered local species if anyone tried to destroy it.
> 
> As it spreads across the country there is some hope that a cold Chicago winter will stop it. Does not happen. Finally envelopes the capital building in DC. A 101 year old Senator from a state that used to be part of a whole rises and with full vigor states: We saved the snail darter and we will certainly save..... well


You should be safe the only thing that keeps kudzu here in check is 32deg weather. Still though transporting this over state lines may be illegal as its considered a pest. It should be if its not.

For those not in the know







The green space between my lawn and the tree line, is what kudzu does in one year. All of that was DEAD at the start of spring, thats 100% new growth.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> You should be safe the only thing that keeps kudzu here in check is 32deg weather. Still though transporting this over state lines may be illegal as its considered a pest. It should be if its not.
> 
> For those not in the know
> 
> ...


Is that deer grazing in your back yard? Are they trapped in by the kudzu? :eek2: I can see you have a battle on your hands keeping that stuff from taking over.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Is that deer grazing in your back yard? Are they trapped in by the kudzu? :eek2: I can see you have a battle on your hands keeping that stuff from taking over.


no matter what you have absolutley no LOS problem you tree line is way too far:grin:


----------



## lcannady (Aug 11, 2008)

Sirshagg said:


> A few gallons of it - that's what i was thinkn


Another one that works well is plain old table salt. On a rainy day just dump a container of salt on the base of the tree. You may have to do this several times but table salt is cheaper than Roundup.


----------



## Ryan415689 (Oct 7, 2008)

You should move it further down the fence liine where there is no tree and see if she plants another one.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

ebockelman said:


> I have to say, some of the responses on this thread sadden me. *People have the right to plant trees where they want on their own property.* Yes, it's not the neighborly thing to do if the intent was to obstruct the signal, but *the lady is completely within her rights to do so.*
> 
> Killing the tree would be completely wrong, and almost certainly illegal.
> 
> I would look at options away from the property line, where line of sight could not be compromised by trees on the neighboring property.


With all kidding aside, I'm going to have to agree with "ebockelman. As you had the right to install the dish where you want it, she has the right to plant the tree where she wants it, as long as both are on the "planters" property (depending on local ordinences). 
Just relocate your dish, simple.


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

Your neighbor doesn't like dish antennas, obviously thinks they are ugly. I happen to like the look of dish antennas. I would install a 10' satellite dish where she would have a very good view of it. I would also relocate the Directv dish such that I could get LOS.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

AirRocker said:


>


I could use the firewood


----------



## terron (Oct 11, 2008)

Humorous responses, enjoyed the read. For those that were upset to read some of the suggestions; remember that we all know its easier, and funnier, to talk about payback.. but I would wager that we're all grown enough to know that working things out with our neighbors is the right thing to do.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

terron said:


> Humorous responses, enjoyed the read. For those that were upset to read some of the suggestions; remember that we all know its easier, and funnier, to talk about payback.. but I would wager that we're all grown enough to know that working things out with our neighbors is the right thing to do.


I'm glad you think so.


----------



## terron (Oct 11, 2008)

ImBack234 said:


> I'm glad you think so.


ok fine so maybe I keep some copper nails in stock in my shop


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

terron said:


> Humorous responses, enjoyed the read. For those that were upset to read some of the suggestions; remember that we all know its easier, and funnier, to talk about payback.. but *I would wager* that we're *all* grown enough to know that working things out with our neighbors is the right thing to do.


I'll take that wager.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Do yourself a favor and check your deed and the plat layout and see if there is an easement. I suspect between the two properties there is and there is likely a legal posture on dealing with your neighbor due to the easement. Your antenna is captured under many regulations and laws...I bet you can get her to take the tree down legally if you have an easement.


Might backfire. If the tree is too close, then the dish is probably too close also. My neighbor's DirectTV dish is right on the property line, but i could care less. In fact, i'll probably have to trim a bush or two next spring so it doesn't interfere with their reception.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> ... she has the right to plant the tree where she wants it


IF she is purposely trying to block his signal, that may not necessarily be true. There are FCC regulations that give people the right to to put up antennas to receive signals. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a valid legal issue here if it could be proved that she is attempting to prevent someone from receiving OTA signals.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

DarinC said:


> IF she is purposely trying to block his signal, that may not necessarily be true. *There are FCC regulations that give people the right to to put up antennas to receive signals.* I wouldn't be surprised if there was a valid legal issue here if it could be proved that she is attempting to prevent someone from receiving OTA signals.


I'm not a lawyer, nor do I pretend to play one on tv , BUT the regulations you may be refering to, may have to do with MDU situations. Just a guess.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> BUT the regulations you may be refering to, may have to do with MDU situations.


No, the regulations simply state that there can't be any restrictions that prevent someone from putting up an antenna to receive OTA or satellite signals. It also applies to single family homes (for example, an HOA can't prevent you from putting up a dish). The regulations I'm speaking of don't address someone trying to BLOCK a signal, they just say there can be no rules that say you can't put up an antenna to receive the signals. I'm simply guessing that someone deliberately trying to block your reception goes against the spirit of those regulations, and therefore there _may_ be some legal ground if is what's happening.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

That is very interesting, can you tell me more?



DarinC said:


> No, the regulations simply state that there can't be any restrictions that prevent someone from putting up an antenna to receive OTA or satellite signals. It also applies to single family homes (for example, an HOA can't prevent you from putting up a dish). The regulations I'm speaking of don't address someone trying to BLOCK a signal, they just say there can be no rules that say you can't put up an antenna to receive the signals. I'm simply guessing that someone deliberately trying to block your reception goes against the spirit of those regulations, and therefore there _may_ be some legal ground if is what's happening.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> That is very interesting, can you tell me more?


http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the idea of RoundUp.


----------



## seltech (Feb 5, 2008)

lcannady said:


> Another one that works well is plain old table salt. On a rainy day just dump a container of salt on the base of the tree. You may have to do this several times but table salt is cheaper than Roundup.


Actually you want to use epsom salts, and a couple bags of it.

But seriously, all you need is some extremely low or extremely high PH level water, plants/trees need around 5-7 PH to properly process nitrates, phosphorus, potash amongst other elements. If the PH level becomes too low or too high, the plant or tree will suffer from nutrient lock out, where the nutrients cannot move from the vegitative or flowering part of the plant, which over a course of a couples weeks will eventually begin to burn the vegetation. This is refered to as nutrient burn from nutrient lockup. Soon after the plant will die.

it would prolly be easier to move the dish


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Is that deer grazing in your back yard? Are they trapped in by the kudzu? :eek2: I can see you have a battle on your hands keeping that stuff from taking over.


Yeah kudzu is insidious.

Yes the deer decided I had been on top of my game cutting the lawn and came up to help. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen. They weren't trapped by the kudzu though matter of fact they have been known to eat it.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

+1 ... U got look at it from both sides, Could you even convert her to a D* user... Make $50 and help her go digital. TV Feb 09 is the end of ALL SD TV as we all know! Or even help her install just a converter box
rolleyes) be coool not cruel...



Dave said:


> So we have all these ideas on how to misstreat your neighbors now. We sure have advanced alot on DBSTALK. Haven't we?? Everyone in the world does not care about a satelitte dish. Just get over it and pay the $ 50 to move it. Treating a neighbor badly is not the answer.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

compac said:


> +1 ... U got look at it from both sides, Could you even convert her to a D* user... Make $50 and help her go digital. TV Feb 09 is the end of *[STRIKE]ALL[/STRIKE] most [STRIKE]SD[/STRIKE] analog *TV as we all know! Or even help her install just a converter box
> rolleyes) be coool not cruel...


Fixed your post.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

I think this all comes down to the "intent" of the neighbor.

If she was simply trying to block her view of the dish, without realizing or understanding the implications to the OP, then I'd just move the dish (hopefully to a less conspicuous spot), explain to her why and what you're doing, and pay the $50.

On the other hand ..... if she knows the implications of her new tree, and knows it obstructs signal, etc. etc., then I'd view that as a hostile action on her part. If the OP moves the dish, and the neighbor responds with a new tree (and knows the implications of said tree on LOS), well then ...... there are plenty of good suggestions in this thread in terms of a proper response.

 

Jeff


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Just Kill it on Halloween night 
Find some young kids to cut the tree so you have an alibi 
ALL IS GOOD!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

6 pages in this thread and 5 of them have been ideas on how to get rid of the neighbor's tree in some nefarious way. :nono2:


----------



## ClubSteeler (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd keep the dish there, but do it on a pole mount, about 20 feet high.

It'll cost her a fortune to buy and plant a tree that tall.
I'd also paint my dish all graffitti like. Ugly as possible.
Maybe even pick up an old single LNB dish for justa couple of bucks and spray paint "F You" on it and point it towards her house.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

ClubSteeler said:


> ...spray paint "F You" on it and point it towards her house.


Or maybe mock up the dish to look like a hand, with the LNB arm being the middle finger.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Any solution yet?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, please keep us updated. Let us know if you're foolish enough to take the suggestions to damage your neighbor's property. Then let us know what happens to your property. Also, when it gets down to it...please let us know when you or they are going to the hospital, morgue (well, for that we'll have to wait for the DirecTV commercial), or jail.


----------



## rjdalejr (Dec 13, 2006)

The OP states that she was aware of the ramifications of blocking the dish with a tree.



mikewsu said:


> FWIW, She seemed to understand after I explained this to her during her original "threat".


If there was a witness to that conversation and you wanted to make a point, I think small claims court would be the way to go. Personally, I'd just put up a new dish, but its clear that the neighbor isn't being very neighborly... Or, perhaps she might be willing to pay for something like this:








I wonder how much it effects the signal....

Also, Round-up is a grassy weed killer. You'd have better luck with a broad leaf weed killer that contains 2,4-D dimethylamine salt.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

richierich said:


> When they are not at home take a bucket of water and put lots of salt in it and sprinkle it around the roots and Lo & Behold That Sucker Will Die and if they plant another tree there it will die because of the salt!!!
> 
> Don't ask me how I know!!! LOL!!!
> 
> RoundUp will kill weeds & grass but it will not kill a Tree because I have had several SweetGum trees taken out but some of the roots remain and they sprout up and I put Roundup on them and it does nothing!!! Too hearty!!!


Rich,

I was going to say all that.............re the gum trees..try painting full strength Roundup on the tips as they break the soil surface.....works for bamboo.

Salt will do it.

Joe


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

ClubSteeler said:


> I'd keep the dish there, but do it on a pole mount, about 20 feet high.
> 
> It'll cost her a fortune to buy and plant a tree that tall.
> I'd also paint my dish all graffitti like. Ugly as possible.
> Maybe even pick up an old single LNB dish for justa couple of bucks and spray paint "F You" on it and point it towards her house.


May I second the motion?

Joe


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rjdalejr said:


> The OP states that she was aware of the ramifications of blocking the dish with a tree.


photo enhanced


----------



## ClubSteeler (Sep 27, 2005)

joe diamond said:


> May I second the motion?
> 
> Joe


I like it because:
It's revenge.
It doesn't break any laws.
It doesn't vandalize any of her property.
It sends a message.
Noone is hurt.

If the painted message violates a local ordinance, just paint "Haha" or something.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

this is better than the "i want the playboy channel but not show it listed on the bill" thread. :grin:


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

All we are saying, is give peas a chance!










Jeff Lennon


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Six pages of "let's see how nasty we can be in return". Classy, folks, real classy.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

JeffBowser said:


> Six pages of "let's see how nasty we can be in return". Classy, folks, real classy.


"stay classy san diego"
- anchorman: the legend of ron burgundy.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

mikewsu said:


> We need our dish relocated to another position in our yard. Anyone know what D*'s policy is as far as this?
> 
> We have a crotchety old neighbor that didn't like it when we had our dish installed last fall. The installer placed it close to the fence on the edge of our yard. She threatened to plant a big tree in front of it, so she "wouldn't have to look at it". Well she finally followed through and now our signal strengths dropped into the 50's and 60's -- its only going to drop more as it grows and gets covered in snow.
> We pay for the protection plan -- so previous technician visits have been free. Should we expect to pay anything extra to have the dish moved?


Some people amaze me. Erect a tower higher than the tree.:lol:


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Six pages of "let's see how nasty we can be in return". Classy, folks, real classy.


People like that deserve it. I had a neighbor turn me in to the HOA and threatened to bill me 100 a day while it was up. I won so he moved.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

Kill her with kindness, she probably just wants the attention. Getting old is not fun. Her family probably hates her.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Elephanthead said:


> Her family probably hates her.


You know how her neighbor feels about her.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

Elephanthead said:


> Kill her with kindness, she probably just wants the attention. Getting old is not fun. Her family probably hates her.


You can't do that with some people. Some people take that as a sign of weakness. I was nothing but nice to my neighbor. I found out after he left he had ticked off the whole street.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Too bad but that tree must die an early death from too much saline water!!! LOL!!!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Really? You think that people _deserve_ to be treated badly? Who is the judge, and from whose perspective are we judging? Perhaps the OP deserves to be treated badly because he put what is an ugly gray dish up in her line of view (from her point of view)? I'm sick of tit for tat attitudes, it gets people nowhere, and results in an endless series of spreading escalations.



igator99 said:


> People like that deserve it. I had a neighbor turn me in to the HOA and threatened to bill me 100 a day while it was up. I won so he moved.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I live in an upscale neighborhood but everyone is pretty friendly......until I decided to put my OTA Antenna on the roof!!!

My next door neighbor complained and said that other neighbors were threatening to take action even though they could not see my house unless they turned into my culdesac so I knew the problem was MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR!!!

I printed off the Federal FCC Regulation allowing me to do what I did and when he came over to my party a couple of weeks later and began drinking, he let into me about the antenna.

I told him to follow me upstairs where I read him excerpts from the FCC Document and then handed all 46 pages of it to him to read on his own when he had more time!!!

Haven't heard a PEEP from him since!!! LOL!!!

PS: He put a boat in his back yard and refused to hide it or move it and some other of my neighbors reported him but he didn't move it and technically he was not in violation but very close!!! Another words it was OKAY for him to do something OBTRUSIVE in other's opinions but they could not do anything OBTRUSIVE to him!!!!

Where is the GOLDEN RULE???


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I've started to see ads now reminding people about the upcoming digital conversion, and letting them know "FCC rules supersede any HOA covenants".



richierich said:


> I live in an upscale neighborhood but everyone is pretty friendly......until I decided to put my OTA Antenna on the roof!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Canis Lupus said:


> I've started to see ads now reminding people about the upcoming digital conversion, and letting them know "FCC rules supersede any HOA covenants".


Yes, alot of people do not know about the FCC Rules Regarding An Individual's Right To Receive Airwaves.....this is close the being like the "Bill Of Rights"!!!


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Really? You think that people _deserve_ to be treated badly? Who is the judge, and from whose perspective are we judging? Perhaps the OP deserves to be treated badly because he put what is an ugly gray dish up in her line of view (from her point of view)? I'm sick of tit for tat attitudes, it gets people nowhere, and results in an endless series of spreading escalations.


What she did is petty stuff. Oh no its a satellite dish!:eek2: Yes fighting fire with fire will never get you anywhere. It is this attitude that has made us a nation of whimps. All we have to do is talk to the NAZI's, Islamist Facist....etc...:nono:


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh no you didnt try to invoke Godwin's law LOL


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

You completely twist my point to mean something totally different. You go on living your life like as you please, and I'll live mine a little less confrontationaly. This post notwithstanding :lol:



igator99 said:


> What she did is petty stuff. Oh no its a satellite dish!:eek2: Yes fighting fire with fire will never get you anywhere. It is this attitude that has made us a nation of whimps. All we have to do is talk to the NAZI's, Islamist Facist....etc...:nono:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

JeffBowser said:


> Really? You think that people _deserve_ to be treated badly? Who is the judge, and from whose perspective are we judging? Perhaps the OP deserves to be treated badly because he put what is an ugly gray dish up in her line of view (from her point of view)? I'm sick of tit for tat attitudes, it gets people nowhere, and results in an endless series of spreading escalations.


I'm not going to weigh in to heavily on the neighbor vs neighbor issue, but I will say I am a firm believer in property owner rights. I will attempt to not displease someone with what I do, but in the end until someone else buys my property I have the final word.
now where this gets tricky, is due to that very belief I also think the person who planted the tree has every right to, as long as it does not cross property lines.

this is a tricky situation that has the potential to quickly escalate into a very unpleasant situation. you need to be very careful.

from the amount of potentially inflammatory posts now in this thread I'm sure the OP has not even revisted, and I don't blame him.


----------



## B_H (Sep 24, 2003)

I bet for many years of her life she had a big OTA antenna on her roof for everyone on the street to see. Of course, then cable came along and the antennas came down. But she's not aware that satellite is now as accepted as OTA once was, nor are many others. And to me, a satellite dish on a pole in the back yard is less obnoxious than the old roof top antennas. 

Maybe she needs educated to what current technoloy is now.

Invite her into your house on the premise of getting her opinion of a new color to paint your walls, or whatever. And then, as an aside, show her your system, sell her on satellite and show her what a DVR can do. Show her how a DVR can "enhance her viewing pleasure", wow, she could even pause the picture to answer the phone! Show her other benefits. Time shifting, skipping commercials, etc. Don't get too complicated and confuse her, just make it look simple. She probably doesn't know she could do that with cable, and don't tell her, let her think it's just possible with a "dish". Offer to call the Directv guy for her. Heck, I even installed Directv, and a DVR, for my 89 year old mother after she saw what I had vs what she had!


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

B_H said:


> I bet for many years of her life she had a big OTA antenna on her roof for everyone on the street to see. Of course, then cable came along and the antennas came down. But she's not aware that satellite is now as accepted as OTA once was, nor are many others. And to me, a satellite dish on a pole in the back yard is less obnoxious than the old roof top antennas.
> 
> Maybe she needs educated to what current technoloy is now.
> 
> Invite her into your house on the premise of getting her opinion of a new color to paint your walls, or whatever. And then, as an aside, show her your system, sell her on satellite and show her what a DVR can do. Show her how a DVR can "enhance her viewing pleasure", wow, she could even pause the picture to answer the phone! Show her other benefits. Time shifting, skipping commercials, etc. Don't get too complicated and confuse her, just make it look simple. She probably doesn't know she could do that with cable, and don't tell her, let her think it's just possible with a "dish". Offer to call the Directv guy for her. Heck, I even installed Directv, and a DVR, for my 89 year old mother after she saw what I had vs what she had!


I don't know the old woman he is dealing with but the guy I had to battle took kindness as a weakness. Being nice is always the first step. Second is WAR!:lol:


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Six pages of "let's see how nasty we can be in return". Classy, folks, real classy.


dontcha think most of this in in jest?


----------

